# Mass / Muscle gain diet plan



## A5H (May 28, 2009)

Guys,

Could you give me a bit of feedback with regards to my diet!

Looking to bulk up, weigh 183 lbs and following rippitoes starting strength routine (3 days a week)

7:30 - Porridge with honey and fruit, whey protein shake

10:30 - Beef chilli with peppers and brown rice

1:00 - Beef chilli with peppers and brown rice

3:45 - Fruit with low fat natural yoghurt & oats and PHD protein flapjack

5:30 - Evening meal often meat, potatoes/rice/pasta and veg/salad

6:15 - Gym

7:15 - Whey protein shake (2 scoops = 40g protein) & glutamine

9:30 - porridge with honey and few spoonfuls of natural yoghurt

Feedback would be much appreciated

Ash


----------



## A5H (May 28, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Diet looks good mate, just keep a check on your weight and adjust accordingly, your body will have normalised a pattern of eating so it is hard to good advise because sudden changes can lead to the body increasing fat rather than muscle, just keep monitoring and if it increases by more than a few pounds a week cut back, use a mirror, photograph and measure to ensure you are gaining muscle and not fat, your diet has everything you require to fuel a good workout and build muscle afterwards


----------

